# *Not Stolen* Looking for Misty, grey sec A gelding poss rig



## scrunchie (29 January 2012)

I'm looking for a pony that we owned briefly for about 6 months. I just want to know if he is ok and if his problems were ever sorted out.

I bought him on the advice of a friend who recommended him to me as a child's pony. Unfortunately, we believe the seller knew it was a different pony to the one my friend knew and misold me one that completely unsuitable.

He had a lot of issues with being caught and was extremely nervous. He appeared to be either a rig or late cut - there was no vet's signature in the passport to verify that he actually been gelded. He didn't appear to have testicles though but as nobody could catch him he was never examined properly by a vet.

I remember he had a wall eye - maybe two. I think one may have been half blue and half brown. He was still iron grey when we had him but has probably lightened. On closer inspection his passport said he was 18 months old - far from the child's pony I thought I was buying.

He was registered with WPACS and had a very, very Welsh name that nobody knew how to pronounce.

I gave him away to a girl who lived in Rhyl (in 2007?) who took him on as a project. He was later sold to somebody on the wirral?? They wrote to me asking me for 'castration certificate' so they obviously suspected him of being a rig. I did write back to them but I didn't keep their name or address.

I'm just wondering where the little fellow ended up. I have a feeling that he might have ended up being PTS but it would be lovely to know if somebody managed to get him right.


----------



## cally6008 (29 January 2012)

Can you remember his welsh name ?


----------



## scrunchie (29 January 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Can you remember his welsh name ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. 

It was a very Welsh name. Even my hubby had difficulty pronouncing it and he is Welsh!! 

It's so frustrating because I can see his passport in front of me in my mind's eye but I just can't think of the name on the front. I know his breeder was in Mardy - I'm not sure if that is Maerdy in North Wales or Maerdy in South Wales though.

ETA - I've just found some pictures of him that I'd sent to an old email address from my phone.


----------



## scrunchie (28 June 2012)

For some reason his name popped into my head this morning.

The last part of his passport name was Heulfryn. Just wish I could remember the first part.


----------



## prettypony95 (28 June 2012)

have you tried looking on NED and typing in Heulfryn as part of his name? Might come up with a few possibilities of names that might ring a bell for you?


----------



## prettypony95 (28 June 2012)

Don't know if the link works for you or not? But here's the horses with Heulfryn in the name registered with the WPACS 

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/AdvancedSearch.aspx#results


----------



## prettypony95 (28 June 2012)

If he is any of the names listed you could try contacting the passport issuer and ask if they could forward you details of current owner? or you could ask them to send the current owners a message on your behalf? not too sure how it all works.


----------



## wallykissmas (28 June 2012)

Equine Details - Maesgwyn Heulfryn 2:5:07 grey

Equine Details - Hondduvalley Heulfryn 10:5:05 roan

Heulfryn I think is a breeders aphix but I'm struggling to find where they are based ! There is a heulfryn farm based in Abergele but not sure it's connected."..


----------



## scrunchie (28 June 2012)

Ooooooh thankyou Pretty Pony and Wallykissmas!

I got excited when I saw Maesgwyn Heulfryn. That feels very familiar. Unfortunately the DOB would make him only a few months old when I had him and he was defo older than that. 

I'm going to investigate it further. I'm hoping maybe someone has recorded the year wrongly.


----------



## wallykissmas (29 June 2012)

http://www.maesgwyn.com/.  Might help , they are welsh stud.do let us know..... Am rather hopeful you find him


----------

